# 03 F250 7.3 FX4 Lariat Value?



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm considering selling my truck but I'm not real sure what I should ask for it. I've looked at the Blue Book and the Auto Trader and have come up with a pretty wide range of possibilities so I thought I'd ask your opinion. The truck is super clean inside and out and runs like a top (see pic below). What do y'all think the truck would sell for. The truck specs are:

03 F250 FX4
7.3 Liter Turbo Diesel w/ 170k
Lariat (completely loaded w/ leather and power seats)
3" Suspension lift
Tires: Nitto Terra Grappler all terrain 325/60
20" Chrome Wheels
Beefed up transmission
K&N Air Intake
5" Exhaust from turbo back
Dr. Performance Chip
Edge Evolution Programmer
Warn Lockers in the front
Billett Grill
Tow Package w/ receiver hitch


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

kbb.com is the kelley blue book site. Punch in the info for your truck and you can get both the retail, and trade in value.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

how many miles? nevermind just saw it next to engine.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

If I were you I would keep it. the 7.3 is the last reliable diesel Ford made, looks well maintained. new ones are way overpriced for the head-aches they are giving everyone, but thats just me.


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful truck. I'd keep it. Nothing runs like a 7.3. It's barely broken in.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Screw the kbb on these trucks. You could ask (and would get) $20k for that truck. The last year of the 7.3 and such clean truck on top of it. Big demand out there for these trucks. But, as previously stated, keep it if you can afford to as a secondary truck.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i agree with everyone. keep it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cmnovak3360 said:


> If I were you I would keep it. the 7.3 is the last reliable diesel Ford made, looks well maintained. new ones are way overpriced for the head-aches they are giving everyone, but thats just me.


X2, best diesel Ford ever made, and I'm not a Ford guy


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am shopping for a truck like yours right now. 7.3 with under 200k around the same year are going for around 16k.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> X2, best diesel Ford ever made, and I'm not a Ford guy


Best diesel International ever made!!! :brew:


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 02 with 90k on 38 tires only problem I have had was need a new transmission. other than that runs like a champ. I ws also looking to sell it just not sure yet.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If you get rid of it, you will end up regretting it. Been there, done that.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Those powerstrokes are over-rated. You need to cut your loss and sell it to me really cheap:biggrin:


----------

